# GPU-Z not showing GPU load on second 9800GTX+



## rick5127 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi I have a problem with the GPU-Z program not showing any GPU load, nor Memory Controller Load, nor Video Engine Load on my second 9800 GTX+. The first card all numbers are there. Doesn't really matter to me but thought you might like to know.
All other values seem inline with their proper values. Just the 3 mentioned above are 0's
Hmm now that I look at in I guess both cards say 0 for video engine load. Not sure what thats all about.

Refresh is on
Both cards are running at full load using the Folding program from Stanford. Temps are inline with full load so I know the card is loaded to approx 100%


Windows XP sp3
Nvidia Driver 6.14.12.5721 which I guess translates into 257.21
GPU-Z version 0.4.4 and 0.4.5 (both versions do the same)

FYI

Card 1:







Card 2:


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 22, 2010)

in the first tab does it say SLI is enabled? also GPU load is slightly different than the Video engine load that is showing 0 in both.


----------



## rick5127 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep SLI is disabled

I don't understand your second comment though???


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 22, 2010)

well if SLI is not enabled, it wont show load on both cards, not disabled. When SLI is disabled it uses the first card and not the second.

As to my second comment. you show image 1 with 99% GPU load 0% video engine, the second image shows both not used. You comment of "Hmm now that I look at in I guess both cards say 0 for video engine load. Not sure what thats all about." is why I said that at all. For benches like furmark I dont think it loads it, a game or maybe something like Vantage may move the engine load too.


----------



## rick5127 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well I feel like a real idiot. Ok I understand your video engine comment now.

Oh and I now have loads on both cards.

I just downloaded the newer drivers 258.96 and magically the loads now appear. I thought the 257.21 driver was pretty recent but this new one fixes the problem.

Still have 0 video engine load fwiw


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 22, 2010)

leave the window open for GPUz and turn on a game and play for a bit. When you close the game, check the engine load again, see if there is any.


----------



## rick5127 (Aug 22, 2010)

I am running two instances of Folding. One on each card. Folding (like SETI) loads the cards real well. Besides I don't have any games here.

Oh and NOW since I installed the newer drivers I now see loads on both cards. 
Thanks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 22, 2010)

did you add flags for GPU 1 and GPU 2 in the properties? There is a tutorial here somewhere.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90420


----------

